

Apple is evil, You're All Fanboys, and other half-truths - figured
http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/08/apple-is-evil-youre-all-fanboy.html

======
ScottWhigham
Don't bother - the article is actually about Apple and how great they are.

"In the here and now, Apple's success is unparalleled, and the engine is
humming better than ever on multiple vectors - products, margins, developers,
profits and consumer engagement.

Simply put, the goodness of Google-style openness, and the good tidings it
provides for consumers and creators, does not in anyway invalidate, lessen or
neutralize the effectiveness of Apple's proprietary, integrated, secretive,
totalitarian-style approach."

The comments are funny though: "Jesus, what a load of crap. You sound like a 4
year old screaming for his mommy. Did your app just get rejected from the
store?"

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I think you stopped reading just after that first commenter did as you missed
his closing thought, though I admit it's a confusingly written entry.

The article has 3 stages, 1) what all the blogs are saying (confusingly
written in the first person even though he doesn't subscribe to this view), 2)
the fact that Apple are right now crushing the competition and finally 3) it
then lays out a prediction/warning of what I think is the most likely
scenario:

Apple starts off with an innovation and quality lead but at some point an
"inferior" competitor (most likely Android) gets enough traction and
marketshare to make it the place to be for developers and therefore users, and
therefore developers. This virtuous cycle repeats until the iPhone is a niche
player for folks who really appreciate usability and aesthetics.

Yes, it's just a retread of Mac vs. Windows and you heard it a million times
when the iPhone was first announced but I think it's still highly likely,
particularly with Google backing and a coalition of hardware partners based
around an open source codebase.

~~~
Tamerlin
History backs that up, as well; MS didn't dominate UNIX through technical
superiority, but rather by providing a unified and open development
environment.

Note that "open" and "open source" are neither the same nor in any way
exclusive.

